# RayRay is sick



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

There is somethig wrong with Ray. He isn't eating or drinking and is lethargic. The vet is working him in this afternoon, my husband is taking him up as soon as he gets home in about an hour. I'm so worried about my old guy.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Awwww -- sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. HUGS


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, not RayRay! I love that little guy!

I hope you get a diagnosis w/treatment and he's back to his old self soon. atback


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope RayRay gets better soon!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Good that he's be seen today. Hoping the vet will find something easy to treat & Ray will feel better soon!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh no! I hope RayRay feels better real soon! atback


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Sending major healing thoughts and hugs your way, Sue. Keep us updated.

Hang in there, Ray-Ray!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

We are back from the vets and Ray is much better. They gave him an appetite stimulant and Pepsid injections. They ran labwork, did urinalysis, a CBC, poked him and prodded him in every way they could check him and nothing was that far out of order for a CRF cat. We are going to keep a close watch on him and I will give him more sub-Q fluids than usual. The vet says she may check further into pancreatitis.
When I put a bowl of food in front of him he ate it right up. What a beautiful sight! Now I intend to go and sit with him on my lap and make him purr his fuzzy little tail off!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! Glad he's doing a lot better.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad RayRay is feeling better!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

My RayRay says purrrrrr to your RayRay. (She's Raisin....but RayRay works better.)

Glad he's feeling a bit better.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear he's feeling better!


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad RayRay is all better! Sounds like quite the scare.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

glad to hear he is feeling better. he really is such a handsome boy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great news, Sue!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*whew!* Glad to hear Ray-Ray is feeling better. Sending heabutts, purrs and hugs!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Great news, RayRay is better. I hope he stays that way.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

good he is feeling better


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It has been over 10 days and he is still acting ok. I don't understand what got in to him that day. With just having lost Tweezer a few weeks ago I wasn't going to take any chances.
Who knows what makes a cat decide to not eat for no good reason?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When one of my girls does that, panic hits me in the stomach. Then I tell myself, give it a day...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Handsome RayRay, you stunner. Keep on eating, for your mama and for your own good. You'll feel better in no time.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A temporary scare, which you could have done without...but I'm glad to hear he's ok and eating well.


----------

